# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/droog_friend.htm

## Unregistered

how to say you are a great friend?

----------


## it-ogo

Ты замечательный друг.

----------

